
Office pranks should not end with the ER, vomit, or tears - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/07/office-pranks-work-jokes-gone-wrong.html
======
DrStalker
If the victim doesn't laugh with you afterwards then it's not a prank, it's
just being an asshole.

~~~
atoav
This is especially true if _everybody but the victim_ thinks it is funny.

If you are not creative enough to come up with a joke that is funny for both
sides, and if you don’t have the character to immidiately excuse for a joke
that backfired instead of blaming it on them, you shouldn’t feel good
executing any joke at all. If you do feel good or you don’t care, this means
you are insecure and/or unempathic.

------
myrandomcomment
Here is a list of pranks pulled at Sun. Some are quite a bit of work.

[http://tech.gaeatimes.com/index.php/archive/april-fool-
prank...](http://tech.gaeatimes.com/index.php/archive/april-fool-pranks-in-
sun-microsystems-over-the-years/)

I asked Andy about the fish tank 911 at some point .. he said “it never ran
correct after”.

Damn funny prank however.

------
toomanybeersies
Those "pranks" that went "wrong" aren't pranks, they're simply workplace
abuse.

------
evan_
Can I make an addendum to this list? If your prank is going to make a mess,
you need to have a plan to clean it up yourself. Don’t leave it for the
cleaning crew/janitors (or the victim).

------
redis_mlc
The whole point of a prank is to put somebody else down.

Think about that before doing it.

When you prank somebody as an adult, don't be surprised if you're victimized
next.

------
HarryHirsch
From the article: _In a good-natured group that adheres to those rules, work
pranks can sometimes become a form of team building._

Elsethread on this website: _Group cohesion 's hard, and a lot of the
techniques for creating and maintaining it are considered distasteful_
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371253))

Damn right!

~~~
inflatableDodo
As long as the good natured group adheres to the rules of doing the work
pranks nowhere near where I am actually trying to get any work done, and
preferrably not while at work at all, then it is all good with me.

------
adityapurwa
We try to keep our workplace a prank-free zone. Even a simple prank of turning
off lamp when someone in a bathroom is not permitted.

Not that our workplace is a strict and quiet like a library. Its pretty much
alive with jokes here and there.

Pretty much the only “pranks” we got is screenshotting someone face during a
call when they make funny expressions and we shared it to a Slack channel
dedicated for that.

~~~
wolco
That's going too far.

